# Very worried - Could this be preeclampsia?



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm really concerned. Im 21 and a half weeks pregnant & today my hands suddenly have become swollen - to the point where I can't take my rings off and they are a little stiff to move and I have had a headache on and off all day sespite drinking loads of water. This morning when we left the hotel, my legs were shaking which j thpught was a little odd. My feet are stiff but I dont think particularly swollen. Last week on Wednesday at my check up they found protein on my urine (but BP was fine). 
It has been very warm today (am on a break in Paris) and we've done a bit of walking about. I've also hot a very achy lower back - but this in itself isn't out of the ordinary. Also, I feel like I am feeling the baby move much less but this could be a complete coincidence. 

Should I be concerned with the protein in urine, swollen hands and headache? should I get to the GP - this week - or more urgently - or is this unlikely to be anything to worry about? So scared about something bad happening...

Thanks so much

Kitty

Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It could be all the walking, have you tried raising your arms up when resting to see if it goes down? If you are still feeling unwell though, it's best to get seen somewhere just to be checked. It sounds early to be having strong symptoms of pre eclampsia, but see how you feel in the morning if you are no worse now,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi there, 

Thank you for this. I just got back from France & borrowed my Dads blood pressure monitor and it's low (120/60) and this evening the swelling in my hands seems to have come down a bit. Is it right that blood pressure is always high with pre eclampsia or if the swelling returns tomorrow with the headache & protein In my urine should I still schedule an app?

Thanks so much

Kitty x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Kitty

It is very rare for pre-eclampsia to be present without raised blood pressure. At your gestation as well I wouldn't be concerned that it is pre-eclampsia at this stage. Kaz xxxx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks both! Feel relieved! xxx


----------

